# Tv samsung al encender suena un pitido y volumen alto



## diegomorenin (Jul 10, 2008)

pues lo que me pasa es lo siguiente en esta television marca samsung modelo cb5020t de 32 pulgadas,es que al encenderla el volumen siempre esta al nivel mas alto y suenea un pitido que no se quita tras pasar un rato encendida,alguien tendria idea por donde estaria el fallo,por cierto mire por la fuente y tiene dos resistencias quemadas de 10ohmios y un capacitador de 222j rajado,y si alguien tuviera el esquema electrico me serviria de mucho,muchas gracias a todos


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2008)

Te diría que busques marca y modelo en Google o un buscador de manuales de servicio. Yo diría que puede ser en la etapa de audio, pero quien sabe.


----------

